# Need help with PT INFO before I take the test



## Walrus (27 Dec 2005)

Hi guys and gals

I have read many posts in here regarding work of schedules, training ideas, limits and goals that should be achieved etc. however I need a little bit more information than what I'm able to find on this web site so far.

When it comes to dieting, everyone has their own opinion and ideas and I have also come across a lot of people who think they know what they're talking about but it becomes quite apparent that they do not.  However here's my problem

I need to get rid of a lot of weight quickly.  Unfortunately a lot of the diets out there are for maintaining or slightly improving your weight, however most of these diets are meant to lose 1 to 2 pounds a week.

What I'm looking for if you guys can help is a diet or suggestions to help me dump the weight quickly.  I need to lose 60 lbs. in approximately 13 to 14 weeks.  I'm going to achieve this if it kills me however if anyone has some inside info I would appreciate it.

I've been told to try a ephedrine and caffeine pills and that should make my weight loss increase.  I quit my job five weeks ago and I go to the gym every single day without exception.

I'm willing to do anything it takes however my mind is just spinning with different peoples opinions on this matter.  Please comment of the below statements are correct and if I should be doing them are not.

Each tuna sandwiches only.
Swallow 1 oz. of vinegar three times daily.
Absolutely no bread of any kind, no meat, no dairy etc.
drink green tea three times a day.
I could go on forever with these tidbits of information I've been given, however I think you get the point.

I greatly wholeheartedly appreciate all the help

Walrus


----------



## George Wallace (27 Dec 2005)

Walrus said:
			
		

> I'm going to achieve this if it kills me however if anyone has some inside info I would appreciate it.


Your wish may come true, if you start taking our advice over that of a Doctor or Trained Dietitian.  There are plenty of ideas here and very good Training Schedules and Plans that you can follow, after the appropriate advice of a physician.

Good Luck


----------



## TN2IC (27 Dec 2005)

Stay away from the breads... keep the protein... take Tight by SAAM and drink water, water and more water. And eat your fruits for snacks... and make sure you eat a breakfast. Also sex might help too...hehehehe...

Remember you only get one body... so treat it right... it's ain't a car where you can buy a new one once you wreck it.


----------



## Bert (27 Dec 2005)

Check out Paracowboy's threads in Training.  Good useful info there.  As George
says, seeing your Doctor and a Dietician will give you objective information.

Don't focus on loosing significant weight.  Check your fitness level using the self-test
provided in the application package or on the CF's recruiting site.  Your fitness level is
more important and may be better served in the next weeks training cardio, strength and
endurance.  Eat enough to take the hunger away but avoid over-eating.  Cross-train with
weights, aerobics, circuit training, running, and distance power walks/marchs.

If you train in the gym, try to work out earlier in the day to maximize your metabolism.
Eat several smaller balanced meals a day, once in the morning, snack, lunch, snack, and 
supper.  Make sure you rest on rest days in order to avoid over-training injuries.  

In BMQ, you'll loose alot of weight.  Remember, after you get out of BMQ, reduce your
eating habits.  The physical tempo of post-BMQ (depends on element and trade) won't
be as high and one doesn't want to put the weight back on again.

If anything, focus on your cardio and endurance.  Good luck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Dec 2005)

All the information you need is already available here. Search around a little, starting with paracowboy's thread.


----------

